# I Need Your Help With Our Picture Section



## admin

Hello Kpers!

Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures. 

Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.

I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!

Voting Options:

1. main section
2. new picture section (for projects only)

Let me know please 

~Admin


----------



## Jennpwilliams

2.


----------



## EqLady

Main section.


----------



## jenuyne

2


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Main


----------



## maggiex4

Main section please.


----------



## Naughty Knitter

2


----------



## alliehb

2


----------



## mea

Main


----------



## Norfolknan

Main


----------



## Granny41

Admin said:


> Hello Kpers!
> 
> Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures.
> 
> Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.
> 
> I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!
> 
> Voting Options:
> 
> 1. main section
> 2. new picture section (for projects only)
> 
> Let me know please
> 
> ~Admin


This has been the heading for knitting pictures as long as I have been a member of KP. 
"Pictures
This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here "
I quite like it that way. I guess that I am a creature of habit :sm17:


----------



## LEE1313

#2.
I like being able to look at the pictures, Then I can decide if I want to read the details.

If the picture is in the MAIN section, then I must read all the posts to find ones that contain a picture.

Thanks for asking us . I LOVE KP.


----------



## Celt Knitter

1, main, but I feel there should be a section called Help because Main has a mishmash of questions, project progress and completed project pictures. I often see posters asking for help in User Submitted patterns.


----------



## MoCoop

I like them together but I will bow to whatever the majority selects.
I just go to newest topics and newest pictures and like the resulting mix of knitting and other together, I don't have a lot of time to check out all of the different sections so I enjoy them together.
But I won't whine whichever way you decide.


----------



## redquilter

I may be a little dense (blame it on the heat) but I'm not sure what this will mean. I usually go to newest topics and then check out the pictures and topics of interest. Does this mean pictures will no longer be there?


----------



## Island Girl

Main please.


----------



## BarbaraBL

2. New picture section please.


----------



## vlsg56

Every picture that I've seen on this site is wonderful-someone's finished work, a child, a flower, scenery, etc. There is so much heartache in this world-Covid, Afghanistan, political unrest, etc., looking at any picture in any section is a treat and should be enjoyed by all. Really? Priorities? Maybe, there should be some guidlines on the wording in the title, so KPers can be more selective on what they see! I don't mean to sound grumpy, but am grateful for the chance to see all pictures. If I'm not interested I move on to another post.

Vickie


----------



## kaytea

2


----------



## tobo11

Main


----------



## Maureen Therese

Surely adding more 'sections' just makes things more complicated. If you are posting a picture of your knitting, it should go under Main.


----------



## bettyirene

#2


----------



## plumhurricane

I would prefer the separate section #2


----------



## Maureen Therese

What exactly would be left in main if we cannot show our work there?


----------



## on'w6gma

2


----------



## 59891

Main


----------



## joanmary1

1


----------



## lyd

Main section


----------



## MamaTeddy

Main!


----------



## Katie in Maine

2

Thank you for this forum!


----------



## KnittingBrit

Main section for me please!


----------



## SKRUGER

2


----------



## knittedfool

Pictures separately


----------



## SueFerns

Thank you for asking! I’m good either way.


----------



## SueFerns

Thank you for asking! Oops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## grandmatof4

redquilter said:


> I may be a little dense (blame it on the heat) but I'm not sure what this will mean. I usually go to newest topics and then check out the pictures and topics of interest. Does this mean pictures will no longer be there?


That's exactly what I do.


----------



## SallyJ

2


----------



## knit&purl

That's sort of what I was thinking and part of the reason why I haven't responded yet; I'm trying to figure that out too.



Maureen Therese said:


> What exactly would be left in main if we cannot show our work there?


----------



## darowil

I thought that Pictures was already meant to be knitting and crochet related and non-knitting/crochet meant to go into General Chit Chat. People struggle to get things into the relevant section now will it be even harder if we have two separate picture sections?

Went and checked and under the heading Pictures it says '(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)'. 
So what are you suggesting that is different to this?

I like that you are consulting us so you find out what the users want (though you seem to be getting similar numbers for both options which isn't much help to you!).


----------



## joycevv

I like it as is. People usually specify if it’s no knitting.


----------



## lululuck

2


----------



## katrapp

I vote that there is a separate section. #2


----------



## knit&purl

I view KP using via the "home" section so I see whatever is most discussed each day. I don't think either option would change that much for me.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

2


----------



## debbieb

Main


----------



## Granny41

What am I not understanding??? We already have a picture section for knitting.

"Pictures
This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here 
Topics: 109339
Posts: 4514083
Subscribed users: 206183"


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Admin said:


> Hello Kpers!
> 
> Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures.
> 
> Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.
> 
> I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!
> 
> Voting Options:
> 
> 1. main section
> 2. new picture section (for projects only)
> 
> Let me know please
> 
> ~Admin


I am confused- I normally just look in the new pictures section and like everything there… not just projects. So my choice is to have all pics in one section- so maybe that means 1- main?


----------



## jmcret05

LEE1313 said:


> #2.
> I like being able to look at the pictures, Then I can decide if I want to read the details.
> 
> If the picture is in the MAIN section, then I must read all the posts to find ones that contain a picture.
> 
> Thanks for asking us . I LOVE KP.


I also look at the picture section to see if I want to look deeper at any of them. Having them all together is not a problem. I do sometimes wish the picture section contained more pages.


----------



## knitnanny

Main section please...


----------



## kitty knitter

Main…thanks for asking


----------



## Troy

I like having knit/crochet specific pictures in Main when the poster is asking for help or advice. I like having the Show and Tell type of photos in Pictures and all the other pictures in Chit Chat (where I ALWAYS look for KK's and Chezl's postings). So I guess I'm voting for status quo. I don't think you (admin) should have to monitor or sort photos. It's up to the poster to put photos in the right section, and if that doesn't always happen, it's not the end of the world. (The end of the world is going on elsewhere. At least we can escape into KP each day)


----------



## Linda6885

Main- I like it better with the question or link.


----------



## finntwin

#1


----------



## saxen

1


----------



## redquilter

Granny41 said:


> What am I not understanding??? We already have a picture section for knitting.
> 
> "Pictures
> This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here
> Topics: 109339
> Posts: 4514083
> Subscribed users: 206183"


That's what I thought. The more I read here, the more confused I am. :sm19:


----------



## admin

That is something I did not want to do confuse you all. 

The issue is that a. lot of members don't know where to add their project images, do they add it to main or to the picture section. I am giving you all the opportunities to help me decide whether we should just keep it in Main or create a new picture section dedicated to just projects. Main will always be about knitting. 

I would rather ask you all so you are part of the decision process because this is our community.

Thanks for all your votes 

~Admin


----------



## CALLI

Admin said:


> Hello Kpers!
> 
> Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures.
> 
> Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.
> 
> I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!
> 
> Voting Options:
> 
> 1. main section
> 2. new picture section (for projects only)
> 
> Let me know please
> 
> ~Admin


New picture section for projects only please and thank you.


----------



## Granny41

Admin said:


> That is something I did not want to do confuse you all.
> 
> The issue is that a. lot of members don't know where to add their project images, do they add it to main or to the picture section. I am giving you all the opportunities to help me decide whether we should just keep it in Main or create a new picture section dedicated to just projects. Main will always be about knitting.
> 
> I would rather ask you all so you are part of the decision process because this is our community.
> 
> Thanks for all your votes
> 
> ~Admin


Please explain to me why the already existing Pictures section does not fit the bill. 
"Pictures
This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here 
Topics: 109344
Posts: 4514264
Subscribed users: 206183"


----------



## admin

Granny41 said:


> Please explain to me why the already existing Pictures section does not fit the bill.
> "Pictures
> This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here
> Topics: 109344
> Posts: 4514264
> Subscribed users: 206183"


Please go and read the updated rules in the Picture section and it will make sense.

Thank you,

~Admin


----------



## mousepotato

There is no way to please all the people all the time, so unless you are willing to move things that are posted to the “wrong” section, just leave it alone.


----------



## Granny41

Admin said:


> Please go and read the updated rules in the Picture section and it will make sense.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~Admin


Having read the rules I am now more confused.

The Section heading on the Home page says---
Pictures
This section is for *knitting-related pictures*

. Show off your work here 

And the rules are--
"This section is dedicated to sharing your *non knitting* images.

You can find out how to upload pictures to the forum here.

Rules for the Pictures section

The purpose of this section is to share your *inspirations*.

- No commercial selling in this section

Discriminatory images of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive images about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, colour, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.

- No nudity allowed, this is a family forum.

- No foul language

I find this to be a contradiction. Please do not think me contrary. I *really* am confused. What is meant by your inspirations?


----------



## MaryKins

#2


----------



## silkandwool

First of all may I ask how many members read this section ( offline announcements and discussion).
Would you get more responses if it were in say the main or picture section?

This has been the heading for knitting pictures as long as I have been a member of KP.
"Pictures
(This section is for finished and work in progress knitting and crochet related pictures).
I think the pictures sections should stay as is for knit and crochet only.

I look at the picture section to see what others are knitting and crocheting and for inspiration.
I am disappointed when I click on a post in "Pictures" to find quilting, flowers, pets and other non
knitted or crochet photos. 
You can not always tell by what the poster has in it's title. 

I think a new section for other things like my yard, my flowers, my state, my pets and vacation photos 
should go there.


----------



## Granny41

silkandwool said:


> First of all may I ask how many members read this section ( offline announcements and discussion).
> Would you get more responses if it were in say the main or picture section?
> 
> This has been the heading for knitting pictures as long as I have been a member of KP.
> "Pictures
> (This section is for finished and work in progress knitting and crochet related pictures).
> I think the pictures sections should stay as is for knit and crochet only.
> 
> I look at the picture section to see what others are knitting and crocheting and for inspiration.
> I am disappointed when I click on a post in "Pictures" to find quilting, flowers, pets and other non
> knitted or crochet photos.
> You can not always tell by what the poster has in it's title.
> 
> I think a new section for other things like my yard, my flowers, my state, my pets and vacation photos
> should go there.


You have my vote! Don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## colleenmay

I guess I don't understand. If the pictures in the current 'Pictures' section are not about knitting projects, then what are they about? If they are not knitting related, then they belong in the Chit-Chat section, which is by definition 'Non-knitting topics'. I think the sections are currently well defined and Main is for when you need help or for discussion. Pictures is to show off your work. 
I LOVE KP and spend all morning on this site. You are doing a great job, Admin.


----------



## KnitNorth

2


----------



## mildredL2

2 please.


----------



## kecwnp

#2 Titled Project Pictures


----------



## Evie RM

I think it should be left the way it is. A section called pictures does not have to have just pictures of knitting or crocheted projects. I think it would be less complicated to leave it just the way it is.


----------



## Georget

#1 I would not go to a separate section to view a photo of something a member has talked about in main.


----------



## mamakaren

It has not been working the way it was set up. I'd say about a third of main should have been in pictures. I don't subscribe to the pictures section, so I couldn't say what is showing there. If it had been practiced the way it was set up, I'd say leave it as is, but the default is main and posters generally leave everything there. 

The only reason I'm even responding to this is because someone linked to it from main. This is not a section I subscribe to either. If you want a true representation of kpers' wishes, this should have been asked in main and somehow guaranteed that it would show up in the digest.


----------



## keetza

Main - thank you!


----------



## mitzysviolet

2


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mamakaren said:


> It has not been working the way it was set up. I'd say about a third of main should have been in pictures. I don't subscribe to the pictures section, so I couldn't say what is showing there. If it had been practiced the way it was set up, I'd say leave it as is, but the default is main and posters generally leave everything there.
> 
> The only reason I'm even responding to this is because someone linked to it from main. This is not a section I subscribe to either. If you want a true representation of kpers' wishes, this should have been asked in main and somehow guaranteed that it would show up in the digest.


You've said all I'd been going to say!! Thank you.


----------



## glenniemae

2


----------



## JoRae

Granny41 said:


> This has been the heading for knitting pictures as long as I have been a member of KP.
> "Pictures
> This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here "
> I quite like it that way. I guess that I am a creature of habit :sm17:


I agree with you.


----------



## JennyG12

see reply below -- agree with that one.


----------



## Judy-japcrp

2


----------



## JennyG12

Granny41 said:


> This has been the heading for knitting pictures as long as I have been a member of KP.
> "Pictures
> This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here "
> I quite like it that way. I guess that I am a creature of habit :sm17:


Yes - option 3 )

The project pictures have always been under pictures, so it should stay that way as years worth are already there.

keep existing section - Pictures projects
add separate section for all other pictures.


----------



## JennyG12

LEE1313 said:


> #2.
> I like being able to look at the pictures, Then I can decide if I want to read the details.
> 
> If the picture is in the MAIN section, then I must read all the posts to find ones that contain a picture.
> 
> Thanks for asking us . I LOVE KP.


would have to weed through to find the actual crafting topics which could be pages away.


----------



## JoRae

Admin said:


> That is something I did not want to do confuse you all.
> 
> The issue is that a. lot of members don't know where to add their project images, do they add it to main or to the picture section. I am giving you all the opportunities to help me decide whether we should just keep it in Main or create a new picture section dedicated to just projects. Main will always be about knitting.
> 
> I would rather ask you all so you are part of the decision process because this is our community.
> 
> Thanks for all your votes
> 
> ~Admin


I have always used Pictures to post finished objects whether knit or crochet. I considered main to be be where you ask for help in knit or crochet. I like it that way. Other Crafts and General Chit Chat works for all other pictures and messages. Thank you.


----------



## JennyG12

Maureen Therese said:


> What exactly would be left in main if we cannot show our work there?


The same as it is now -- Q&A , crafting news, etc
Would just have to weed through it, or unless pictures is stickied to the top of Main only.


----------



## JoRae

Granny41 said:


> You have my vote! Don't fix what ain't broke.


I'll second that.


----------



## JoRae

JennyG12 said:


> Yes - option 3 )
> 
> The project pictures have always been under pictures, so it should stay that way as years worth are already there.
> 
> keep existing section - Pictures projects
> add separate section for all other pictures.


Yes!


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Things like this should be posted so all will see them. As Admin I'm sure you can do that. It would be nice to have a notice on top of each section for those of us who don't use the Digest. You could link to the post where you're asking for input. Something like: Important! Click here! Just my thought FWIW but I do know others have only become aware of this today so it's not just me. I mostly look only in Main as knitting and crochet problems interest me and most of the off topic talk doesn't. I venture into other sections sometimes but not every day.

I have not read all posts so if this has been brought up before it will be an indicator of what I and others think is needed.


----------



## JennyG12

.


----------



## RevDi

Main section


----------



## gardenpoet

Main.


----------



## klrober

I think it's dumb to separate them.


----------



## PatK27

Not everyone subscribes to offline events, discussions and announcements as many of us think it is mostly related to local events and announcements. Not announcements about changes to KP.
I’m pretty sure you would have gotten more responses had this been posted in Main.
Many of us never responded to the polls because we never saw them. 
Please rethink where you post information about changes to the site.

Thank you


----------



## JennyG12

klrober said:


> I think it's dumb to separate them.


Really? You would like to see snakes and spiders and other non-crafting pictures in with yarny pictures in Main?
Those were always in Chit Chat.


----------



## JennyG12

Well I need to unsub from Pictures for now, until things are either set or returned. As I understand from a prior posting, that other crafts will also be lumped into them.


----------



## kponsw

Admin said:


> That is something I did not want to do confuse you all.
> 
> The issue is that a. lot of members don't know where to add their project images, do they add it to main or to the picture section. I am giving you all the opportunities to help me decide whether we should just keep it in Main or create a new picture section dedicated to just projects. Main will always be about knitting.
> 
> I would rather ask you all so you are part of the decision process because this is our community.
> 
> Thanks for all your votes
> 
> ~Admin


I would prefer the "Pictures" section to remain a place to show finished projects. I like seeing "Main" used as a forum for knitting and crocheting discussions: questions, techniques, general information, etc. If there needs to be a place for non-knitting photographs, that should be the newer section. JMO.


----------



## Ellebelle

I know I am late replying .... but for what it's worth, here is my two cents: I think that having two "pictures' sections might get somewhat confusing. Personally, I had no trouble differentiating Pictures, from Main, from Chitchat from Other Crafts.

However, If I had to make a choice, between posting my finished projects in a 'new' pictures section for knitted/crocheted projects only .... or posting those pics in main, I'd have to go with 'Main'.

I'm sorry, but I genuinely thought that most people understood that 'fun' pics should be posted in 'chit-chat' and pics of finished crochet/knit projects should go in 'pictures' and that pictures of jewelry, cards, embroidery .... or any other craft should be posted in 'Other Crafts". 

I'm happy to post my pics in Main though, and will do so from here on in or until instructed to do otherwise.


----------



## JennyG12

As pictures seems to be the discussion topic, this is what I see as workable

MAIN
.. • Pictures of projects (stickied to top)

General Chit Chat
.. • Pictures of general topics (stickied to top)

Other Crafts
.. • Pictures of other craft projects (stickied to top)


----------



## Ellebelle

Admin said:


> Please go and read the updated rules in the Picture section and it will make sense.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~Admin


Actually, it doesn't make sense. Description says Pictures Section is for knitting related pictures. But If you dig a little deeper into the 'rules', it says that the section is for non-knitting related pictures. Just sayin'.


----------



## bevvyreay

Admin said:


> Hello Kpers!
> 
> Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures.
> 
> Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.
> 
> I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!
> 
> Voting Options:
> 
> 1. main section
> 2. new picture section (for projects only)
> 
> Let me know please
> 
> ~Admin


I pretty much only use newest topics and newest pictures both only show threads and pictures from sections I subscribe to, so obviously of interest to me , I honestly see little benefit to be gained from any change. If there were to be a new pictures section maybe it should be segregated by craft, one for knitting, one for crochet. Although again I see little point as I think someone said if it ain't broke don't fix it

Eta just to add it used to be easy to loose yourself for hours on this forum, nowadays there are so few posting I pop in for a few minutes several times a day. Making it more confusing could actually deter even more people from posting for fear of getting a "wrong section/ this does not belong here" reply and I don't just mean from admin


----------



## bevvyreay

JennyG12 said:


> Well I need to unsub from Pictures for now, until things are either set or returned. As I understand from a prior posting, that other crafts will also be lumped into them.


I think you will not see pictures from sections you don't subscribe too, that's what appears to happen in newest pictures


----------



## JoRae

Ellebelle said:


> I know I am late replying .... but for what it's worth, here is my two cents: I think that having two "pictures' sections might get somewhat confusing. Personally, I had no trouble differentiating Pictures, from Main, from Chitchat from Other Crafts.
> 
> However, If I had to make a choice, between posting my finished projects in a 'new' pictures section for knitted/crocheted projects only .... or posting those pics in main, I'd have to go with 'Main'.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I genuinely thought that most people understood that 'fun' pics should be posted in 'chit-chat' and pics of finished crochet/knit projects should go in 'pictures' and that pictures of jewelry, cards, embroidery .... or any other craft should be posted in 'Other Crafts".
> 
> I'm happy to post my pics in Main though, and will do so from here on in or until instructed to do otherwise.


????????


----------



## tami_ohio

Admin said:


> Hello Kpers!
> 
> Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures.
> 
> Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.
> 
> I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!
> 
> Voting Options:
> 
> 1. main section
> 2. new picture section (for projects only)
> 
> Let me know please
> 
> ~Admin


Well, as I have just seen this, do to, for once in a great while, visiting Main, my vote is to leave things as they were. I can find them easily that way, and I can always skip a post if it looks like something I am not interested in. I, and many others, usually only visit knitting tea party.


----------



## glendajean

1


----------



## Lsay3

2. Knitting and Crochet pictures only in one section. Sewing, cards and other crafts in another. This is a knitting and crochet forum first.


----------



## ChasingRainbows

We didn't ALL vote, because most of us never saw the original topics. 

I would think/hope that ADMIN would know how the website works - such as the number of members, and the number of members who subscribe to each section, and would make sure that important notices are posted in all the forums, not just in a single forum.

There are 202724 members who subscribe to Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions, but there are 208,380 total members. 

Since the website was originally created in 2011, many members have left. So, who knows how many members are even active in the single forum your poll was posted in. That's a sign of poor management, IMHO.


----------



## Nanknit

2


----------



## peppered

I say don't fix what's not broken.


----------



## run4fittness

I say leave it as it is. That is the way most folks seem to like it.

Plus you put this in totally the wrong section. 

A lot of folks are not subscribed to this section.


----------



## Judy M

IF they are not in the main section, I will probably never look at any of them. At least then I have a choice to look, check the details, etc. or skip. Even in my old age I don't have a lot of time to spend on KP website. Lately I've been skipping the daily digest and only once in awhile look at newest topics.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Judy M said:


> IF they are not in the main section, I will probably never look at any of them. At least then I have a choice to look, check the details, etc. or skip. Even in my old age I don't have a lot of time to spend on KP website. Lately I've been skipping the daily digest and only once in awhile look at newest topics.


I opted out of the digest before KP's first anniversary. I am not subscribed to most of the sections, especially not to Pictures. I mostly read Main, using New Topics - Unread and Watched Topics - unread. That's more than enough to entertain me.


----------



## lexiemae

I look at New pictures and then New Topics first. I only 'open' the one's I am interested in. I put my work /projects in pictures. just let us all know what is decided please. 
Added Admin as a buddy to remind me to look!!


----------



## Deegle

Granny41 said:


> This has been the heading for knitting pictures as long as I have been a member of KP.
> "Pictures
> This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here "
> I quite like it that way. I guess that I am a creature of habit :sm17:


Same here. It would be a good idea to ask this in the Pictures section to engage the people who most ofter post there and who will be most affected by any change.


----------



## flightpath

Well, I just discovered that Admin has been “polling” KP members and decisions/changes have been made. Would have been nice to know about it beforehand and had a chance to voice my ideas. Apparently how I use KP is leaving me out of important messages from Admin. I sometimes hear about them from other members, in incidental ways. Always late to the party. 

I do not get the digest. My preference. I do not read by Newest Topics. I am subscribed to certain sections and pretty much read only those. But not all of them all of the time, or even often. I used to consistently read Main and Pictures and often the Techniques, Patterns, Links section. (I think I have been to this section-off line events-twice.) Lately I seem to be reading more General Chit-chat than anything else. I think that started as overall postings declined. Anyway, I like looking by category. In Main I always saw K & C topics and inquiries for help. When I just wanted to enjoy looking at projects, I’d go to Pictures. Of course, during the “lost Admin” period, there were a lot of postings that went astray, but in general my method was still good for me. It’s like reading books by genre. And when I’m tired of murder mysteries I can switch to science fiction. It can be jarring to suddenly find a cook book mixed in there somewhere, but usually just a surprise and take it for what it is. 

I don’t miss the newest topics in the category I want to look at because they are listed at the top by newest posting. But now I discover that I have been consistently missing important information because I never go to, or rarely go to, certain sections. Yup, I’m whining. 

I haven’t read through all the postings on this thread, but I would like to suggest to Admin that he find a way to contact/communicate with everyone. Especially about rule changes. Please find a way to keep us all up to date. Thank you.


----------



## leesbibben

IMHO if you have a project image section, then all project images should go in that section. If someone has a question and wants to show a picture of what they mean (like how to fix a mistake), then Main is okay. It seems redundant to have 2 picture sections.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

leesbibben said:


> IMHO if you have a project image section, then all project images should go in that section. If someone has a question and wants to show a picture of what they mean (like how to fix a mistake), then Main is okay. *It seems redundant to have 2 picture sections.*


Yes!!


----------



## ngaira

My vote is for No.1 but while I am here sorry nothing to do with the question but last month or so the print on my KP site has been so small have to get right up to screen to read it, which is doing serious damage to my eyes. Dont know why this has suddently happened. Can anything be done about this ,yet when i go to print something off it comes out in normal size. But I do like to read this wonderful information etc, so have to get right up to the screen


Admin said:


> Hello Kpers!
> 
> Not too long ago I had a community vote on pictures and if we should separate project images and regular images you wanted to share. Well you all voted and wanted project pictures separated from fun pictures.
> 
> Now my question to you all is should we have project images in the main section, which is everything related to knitting or should I created a new section for projects images? This means we will have two picture sections, one for project pictures and one for fun pictures.
> 
> I hope this is making sense or am I making things more difficult? I am trying to be more organized!
> 
> Voting Options:
> 
> 1. main section
> 2. new picture section (for projects only)
> 
> Let me know please
> 
> ~Admin


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ngaira said:


> My vote is for No.1 but while I am here sorry nothing to do with the question but last month or so the print on my KP site has been so small have to get right up to screen to read it, which is doing serious damage to my eyes. Dont know why this has suddently happened. Can anything be done about this ,yet when i go to print something off it comes out in normal size. But I do like to read this wonderful information etc, so have to get right up to the screen


If you're on a desktop or laptop, you should be able to enlarge the font by holding down the Ctrl key while tapping the +, until it's the size you like.


----------



## ngaira

No 1 Main


Jennpwilliams said:


> 2.


----------



## ngaira

Oh thankyou JJ honey just as easy as that. That will save my headache and eye ache I had put up with as I like to read so much of KP postings but as you can guess am not too computer literate. I didnt know what to do whether to get computer technician in, or what, and KP has solved this problem along with every other one no matter what


Jessica-Jean said:


> If you're on a desktop or laptop, you should be able to enlarge the font by holding down the Ctrl key while tapping the +, until it's the size you like.


----------



## mahalo

Main


----------



## Sukiesue

Main please or I might miss them. I do think a "Help" section for problems would be advantageous!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ngaira said:


> Oh thankyou JJ honey just as easy as that. That will save my headache and eye ache I had put up with as I like to read so much of KP postings but as you can guess am not too computer literate. I didnt know what to do whether to get computer technician in, or what, and KP has solved this problem along with every other one no matter what


Glad to have been able to help!!


----------



## koudsema

2


----------



## knittinnanny

I think they should be separated. Can't you leave projects where they are and put everything else in a new section. I look at newest pictures and like to see knitting projects and not everything else.


----------



## JLEIGH

2


----------



## Ellebelle

knittinnanny said:


> I think they should be separated. Can't you leave projects where they are and put everything else in a new section. I look at newest pictures and like to see knitting projects and not everything else.


I could be mistaken, but I think that currently when you look a 'newest pictures' you see everything (that you happen to be subscribed to anyways).


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ellebelle said:


> I could be mistaken, but I think that currently when you look a 'newest pictures' you see everything (that you happen to be subscribed to anyways).


You are correct. That's why I never see anything from the Pictures Section, unless I go to that section. I'm not subscribed to Pictures.


----------



## malfrench

Leave it as it is.


----------



## Helene18

Main


----------



## 133163

I like having one pictures section. I might be confused as to what is a project and what is fun. They are all brilliant and fun and beautiful.


----------



## Roses and cats

2 please.


----------



## hollyhocks

2. Project photos should go in a new picture section just for projects.


----------



## vlsg56

Since, I haven't had time to read all of the replies-is it posted somewhere, what the picture rules are? Sometimes, I only have a couple of minutes to look and go on KP to see the pics of others finished projects (of all kind) and don't have time to search or read. Also, need to know if I post pictures. Thanks!

Vickie


----------



## Jessica-Jean

vlsg56 said:


> Since, I haven't had time to read all of the replies-is it posted somewhere, what the picture rules are? Sometimes, I only have a couple of minutes to look and go on KP to see the pics of others finished projects (of all kind) and don't have time to search or read. Also, need to know if I post pictures. Thanks!
> 
> Vickie


At the top of the Pictures section: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97-1.html


----------



## jansews

#2


----------



## admin

This is a voting thread, I appreciate your feedback but if you have an issue were I posted this topic please stop. It's an announcement section, and that it what I am doing. If I posted it in main, I would have received complaints on why not post it in the announcement section. And so it goes you never win even when you're trying to help.

Please just vote, I will close this topic soon and see what the results are.

Thank you so much 

~Admin


----------



## 88863

2


----------



## DonnieK

Then what would we have to complain about..............oh wait, they could still post in the wront picture file, right???
It really does'nt matter what you do, someone will be unhappy. Organized? I don't know that that is possible as you are working with humans here and we all down to least one, including you, make mistakes. All I am saying is that I am fine with it just as it is. I click on what interests me in the title. If I don't see it, that is my loss. I love seeing all of the pictures and just wish people could decide to be happy with what they have.


----------



## Evie RM

DonnieK said:


> Then what would we have to complain about..............oh wait, they could still post in the wront picture file, right???
> It really does'nt matter what you do, someone will be unhappy. Organized? I don't know that that is possible as you are working with humans here and we all down to least one, including you, make mistakes. All I am saying is that I am fine with it just as it is. I click on what interests me in the title. If I don't see it, that is my loss. I love seeing all of the pictures and just wish people could decide to be happy with what they have.


Well said.


----------



## mamakaren

My vote is project pictures in pictures, non knit/crochet in chit chat or separate picture location. 

Per pm from admin: Admin plans to continue posting in the offline section, so we may all need to subscribe there because “change is good”.


----------



## LEE1313

DonnieK said:


> Then what would we have to complain about..............oh wait, they could still post in the wront picture file, right???
> It really does'nt matter what you do, someone will be unhappy. Organized? I don't know that that is possible as you are working with humans here and we all down to least one, including you, make mistakes. All I am saying is that I am fine with it just as it is. I click on what interests me in the title. If I don't see it, that is my loss. I love seeing all of the pictures and just wish people could decide to be happy with what they have.


Oh Donnie K
How true. At least some of us will be happy. 
How are your buttons ??? LOL
I am so busy knitting hats for the 6000 needed for Sailors.
I hope when I finish I will be able to post the collection~~~ LOL
HUGS and STAY well my friend.


----------



## mamakaren

Admin locked my post telling people to come here. I pointed out that in 24 hours there were 3000+ views of that post in main, but only 2000+ views in admins’ post in the offline section in 48 hours. 

Apparently we are all needing to subscribe there if we wish to be informed.


----------



## MiniDog

I like pictures of projects in the "Pictures" section. Pictures of flowers in the garden, vacation pics, etc. should be in main or some other section. My primary interest is seeing others' knitting and crochet projects. I like that I can go directly to "Pictures" to view their works. I notice sometimes pictures of projects show up in various other topics sections. I presume this happens by the poster and not admin. Perhaps you could retitle "Pictures" to "Project Pictures" so that only members' works are shown.


----------



## mea

mamakaren said:


> Apparently we are all needing to subscribe there if we wish to be informed.


Yes, if you want to be informed about announcements, you should probably subscribe to Announcements.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

OK, change Pictures title to Project Pictures and show finished stuff there. Pic that illustrate a problem should be in Main, and flowers, travels, etc, should be in Gen Chitchat.


----------



## bevvyreay

It’s a quandary. I personally like it as it is I look at newest pictures and all the pictures from all the sections I subscribe to are there. I also use newest topics for the same reason. If the sections were separated I just wouldn’t use them and therefore probably spend even less time here


----------



## kponsw

mamakaren said:


> My vote is project pictures in pictures, non knit/crochet in chit chat or separate picture location.
> 
> Per pm from admin: Admin plans to continue posting in the offline section, so we may all need to subscribe there because "change is good".


Hmm. Interesting.

I chose the sections to which I am subscribed based on the descriptions of each section listed on the Home Page/Forum Sections/All Sections. From my understanding, the "announcements" section (Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions) has nothing to do with forum announcements. This just gets more and more confusing.


----------



## Evie RM

kponsw said:


> Hmm. Interesting.
> 
> I chose the sections to which I am subscribed based on the descriptions of each section listed on the Home Page/Forum Sections/All Sections. From my understanding, the "announcements" section (Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions) has nothing to do with forum announcements. This just gets more and more confusing.


It says announcements which I believe is to mean "all" announcements.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, change Pictures title to Project Pictures and show finished stuff there. Pic that illustrate a problem should be in Main, and flowers, travels, etc, should be in Gen Chitchat.


That makes the most sense to me!!


----------



## lovelandjanice

New section please


----------



## mamakaren

mea said:


> Yes, if you want to be informed about announcements, you should probably subscribe to Announcements.


That hasn't been a general announcement section, but an online event announcement section in the past. Things change but it's best to be informed when they do. I have no control over where admin posts, I'd just like it to be clear where that is to be.


----------



## mamakaren

kponsw said:


> Hmm. Interesting.
> 
> I chose the sections to which I am subscribed based on the descriptions of each section listed on the Home Page/Forum Sections/All Sections. From my understanding, the "announcements" section (Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions) has nothing to do with forum announcements. This just gets more and more confusing.


I completely agree. I have to subscribe to a section that's going to tell me about meetups in Timbuktu, so I will do that and ignore the rest in order to find out what's going on with forum rules.


----------



## TexasKnitem

When I go to Knitting Paradise, I want to see pictures of what members are knitting. Not greeting cards, and jewelry, and funny stuff, and vacation pics, and home remodeling pic, and pet pic, and you get the picture. Can it be organized somewhat along these lines.


----------



## Evie RM

TexasKnitem said:


> When I go to Knitting Paradise, I want to see pictures of what members are knitting. Not greeting cards, and jewelry, and funny stuff, and vacation pics, and home remodeling pic, and pet pic, and you get the picture. Can it be organized somewhat along these lines.


I like seeing all the pictures. However, I think that Admin. could organize the sections better and I think that is what they are trying to do.


----------



## kponsw

Evie RM said:


> It says announcements which I believe is to mean "all" announcements.


Not at all how I read it.

_"... other announcements used for coordinating activities tied to specific locations."_

I don't know how that can possibly be twisted to mean a 'forum announcement' which really has nothing to do with "coordinating activities tied to specific locations."


----------



## JennyG12

kponsw said:


> Hmm. Interesting.
> 
> I chose the sections to which I am subscribed based on the descriptions of each section listed on the Home Page/Forum Sections/All Sections. From my understanding, the "announcements" section (Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions) has nothing to do with forum announcements. This just gets more and more confusing.


I agree. Can not take a word or two out of context and it be understandable by all.
I do however disagree that all such postings that affect this forum as a whole belong in the section where they are presently being posted.
The description:
This section is for topics about offline events, meetups, get-togethers, *and other announcements used for coordinating activities tied to specific locations*.

edit - kponsw we were typing and posting close together. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BTW - that section has always been for offline events since at least the time I have been here.


----------



## run4fittness

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you're on a desktop or laptop, you should be able to enlarge the font by holding down the Ctrl key while tapping the +, until it's the size you like.


 :sm24: :sm24:

I have also just over all enlarged the size of the printing. Just easier to read.


----------



## nagalot

Project pix should be in the picture section as done now; trip pictures, grandchildren, flowers, etc. should go in Chit Chat.


----------



## bevvyreay

Jessica-Jean said:


> That makes the most sense to me!!


Confused here, so if this were taken on board. Only projects with issues would be posted in main ?


----------



## bevvyreay

nagalot said:


> Project pix should be in the picture section as done now; trip pictures, grandchildren, flowers, etc. should go in Chit Chat.


Yes ???????????????? Unless you go to newest which would show you both if you are subscribed


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bevvyreay said:


> Confused here, so if this were taken on board. Only projects with issues would be posted in main ?


That's what I would expect. In fact, that's what I've always expected. 
Pictures section for finished or in-progress without problems; Main for troubled projects needing help/advice.


----------



## nj6fl6

2


----------



## run4fittness

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's what I would expect. In fact, that's what I've always expected.
> Pictures section for finished or in-progress without problems; Main for troubled projects needing help/advice.


I just read the updated portion for pictures and it says nothing about projects. :sm06:


----------



## janielha

I truly don't care as long as I know where they should be posted. ????


----------



## ngaira

Jessica Jean you are our one place shop, you seem to have the answer to all our problems you are so knowledgable no matter what I am so grateful quote=Jessica-Jean]Glad to have been able to help!![/quote]


----------



## flightpath

kponsw said:


> Hmm. Interesting.
> 
> I chose the sections to which I am subscribed based on the descriptions of each section listed on the Home Page/Forum Sections/All Sections. From my understanding, the "announcements" section (Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions) has nothing to do with forum announcements. This just gets more and more confusing.


Ahmen. But now it appears this is where we should look for announcements from Admin. So I will subscribe to it and will intentionally check it periodically.


----------



## flightpath

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, change Pictures title to Project Pictures and show finished stuff there. Pic that illustrate a problem should be in Main, and flowers, travels, etc, should be in Gen Chitchat.


Perfect! That's my vote!


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, change Pictures title to Project Pictures and show finished stuff there. Pic that illustrate a problem should be in Main, and flowers, travels, etc, should be in Gen Chitchat.


 :sm24: Which was understanding of how things were meant to work.
And keep the Newest Pictures above showing any photos posted as while I don't look at it often many do.


----------



## Judy M

So you see a creation in Pictures but you have a question: pattern? yarn used? or or how do I????? Where do those questions get posted? Pictures? How many KPers go there if at all? Only those looking at Pictures Section will know about questions and where will they need to be posted to get the most response -- MAIN. If pictures are NOT in Main Section but questions are, how many KPers will bother to go search to find the picture that the questions are about. Isn't MAIN the section that knitters and/or crocheters visit most often? When I have limited time I do like to go to Main and Chit chat.


----------



## JennyG12

Judy M said:


> So you see a creation in Pictures but you have a question: pattern? yarn used? or or how do I????? Where do those questions get posted? Pictures? How many KPers go there if at all? Only those looking at Pictures Section will know about questions and where will they need to be posted to get the most response -- MAIN. If pictures are NOT in Main Section but questions are, how many KPers will bother to go search to find the picture that the questions are about. Isn't MAIN the section that knitters and/or crocheters visit most often? When I have limited time I do like to go to Main and Chit chat.


"So you see a creation in Pictures but you have a question: pattern? yarn used? or or how do I????? Where do those questions get posted? Pictures?"
--Of course, just like it always has been - inside the topic with all of the other comments

"If pictures are NOT in Main Section but questions are, how many KPers will bother to go search to find the picture that the questions are about."
--Questions for help that include info and or picture of WIP will stay together as a topic just like it always has been.
The very first topic in Pictures section which has Q&A -- https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3090-1.html

"Isn't MAIN the section that knitters and/or crocheters visit most often?"
--That is irrelevent as to what section is most looked at as to where to put pictures. Pictures of completed projects has always been in the Pictures section since 2011. There were never complaints or questions until now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JennyG12 said:


> Pictures of completed projects has always been in the Pictures section since 2011. *There were never complaints or questions until now.*


Any complaints were about topics about completed projects being started in Main, instead of in Pictures. No big deal. I report and forget about them, when I don't just click away immediately.


----------



## mrleese

I prefer to have pictures for Knitted and crochet items.


----------



## Kimbo58

#1 gets my vote. Otherwise it gets too confusing. ????


----------



## vlsg56

Jessica-Jean said:


> At the top of the Pictures section: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97-1.html


Thanks

Vickie


----------



## admin

Thanks for all who voted I will tally up the votes!

~Admin


----------

